
California’s AB5 Leaves Women Business Owners Reeling - mmhsieh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/elainepofeldt/2020/01/19/californias-ab5-leaves-women-business-owners-reeling/
======
pmdulaney
"California's AB5 Leaves Business Owners Reeling. Some of These Business
Owners are Female."

